# So what can a Russian tort eat?



## Cinnamon563 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been on so many sites I've had this tort for quite awhile but while trying to find if he can eat kiwi or not I found he can't have collards apparently then some say it's a good staple?!? I'm so so confused I've been on the tortoise table site 100 times at least and it isn't helping me. Can someone please just tell me if what I'm feeding him is ok? 
He gets collards, carrots, squash(various types) and sometimes some cactus fruit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 21, 2015)

arugula, filaree, dandelion, a little grass, bean leaves, lettuces, mallow are all good foods for russian torts. there is no staple food they should be fed, large variety of weeds and broad leaf plants will make a healthy tortoise. i don't know if they can eat kiwi, but fruit should not be part of his diet. if you are going to feed fruit one strawberry a year is a good amount.


----------



## Cinnamon563 (Jan 21, 2015)

How about squash and kale?


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2015)

Squash is okay in small amounts once in a while and so is kale. Here are some suggestions:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------

